# Glass lid for my 24" x24" cube



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wanted to get an idea of the ballpark price I should expect to pay for a glass cover on top of my 24 x 24 cube... I'm assuming tempered, and probably most useful to have it in 2 pieces? It has eurobracing so I can just sit it right on top of them.

Also, if you have any favourite resources or places where you get your lids cut, that'd be awesome too!

Thanks in advance for your thoughts


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles here does it. Or he did it, at least. He did one for me a few years back and I was very happy with it.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Charles from Canadian Aquatics? Dammit, I was just there an hour ago, shoulda asked... LOL


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I get my glass lids cut at Bill's Glass. Really nice people. The more cuts and holes the more expensive, but if it's just a square it's probably not too bad.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Atom


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I get all my glass cut at Candu Glass in Burnaby.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I do need a few more information before I can cut the glass for you. How much space you need for the back, do you have flip or slide? etc.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure if it's what your looking for but I have a frame and glass for a 24" cube. The frame sits on the tank and the glass goes on top. PM me if your interested. The glass is in two sections 8x24 & 16x24 approx. Frame sits on tank and glass on top of frame.


----------

